# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Pastiço me djathë!

## Fiori

Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Makarona 300 gram, vezë 2 kokrra, djathë 100 gram, qumësht 1 e 1/2 filxhan çaji, kripë, piper, gjalpë e djathë kackavall të grirë 1 lugë gjelle.
Makaronat spageti ziejnë në ujë të vluar me kripë për 10-15 minuta. Kullohen, shpëlahen,kullohen përsëri mirë dhe hidhen ne tavë, shtohen djathë i bardhë i thërmuar, një pjesë e gjalpit, vezë, pak qumësht, piper i zi dhe të gjitha këto përzihen mirë, shtrohen në tepsi të lyer me yndyrë, përsipër hidhet salcë bardhë, spërkatet me gjalpë e djathë kackavall dhe piqet në furrë për 25-30 minuta

----------


## Estella

Makaronat spagheti te trasha me vrime zjejne ne uje te valuar me kripe per 10-15 minuta. ( duan me pak kohe se makaronat e zakonshme ne menyre qe te mos behen qull)
Kullohen, shpelahen perseri dhe hidhen ne tave, shtohet djathe i bardhe i thermuar, nje pjese e gjalpit, veze, pak qumesht, piper i zi e te gjitha keto perzihen mire dhe shtrohen ne nje tepsi te pyer me ynryre. Persiper hidhet salsa beshmel, sperkatet me gjalpe e djathe e kackavall dhe piqet ne furre per 20-30 minuta ne nje temperature 350 grade.

4-5 persona duhen
makarona 300gram, 2 kokrra veze, djathe i bardhe 100 gram 1 1/2 filxhan caji me qumesht, kripe, piper, 2 luge gjelle me gjalpe, 2 luge gjelle me mjell dhe kackavall i grire nje luge gjelle.

Kenaquni tani.

----------


## olsen

me ka marre malli shume per pastice.nena ime e gatuante te persosur pasticen.

----------


## Gjallica

Degjova qe ju Korcaret beni edhe pastice me Kos. Keni ndonje recete te tille qe ta provojme dhe ne te tjeret ?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Degjova qe ju Korcaret beni edhe pastice me Kos.


behet byrek pastaj.....lol,

Pasticja po s'pati copat e djathit, aha s'quhet pastice. a Nese qu, kos ate kremin qe i hiqet pastices persiper ne disa raste?

----------


## Gjallica

Lol edhe mua mu duk pak si absurde, prandaj po pyes kto qe e dijne :buzeqeshje:  Edhe pse parandjenja ime me thot qe s'do e pelqej lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ne fakt Kremi qe i hidhet siper pastices behet me kos dhe me veze, tani mu kujtua. Por perberesit e tjere te pastices nuk ndryshojne. 

Gjithsesi eshte shume e shijshme, ta dijsh.

----------


## Era1

Kremi qe i hidhet pastiços lart quhet beshamel.

----------


## Gjallica

Me nje fjal, ne kte rast kosi zevendeson qumshtin?

----------


## PINK

Gjallice dhe ti sa piet , bej 2 pastice nje me kos nje me qumesht dhe kush te pelqeje haje .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Pastico me kima 

Per 4-5 veta: 
makarona 400g
gjalpe 3 luge gjelle
qumesht 1 gote uji
mish i grire 1 filxhan caji
qepe 1 kokerr
veze 2 kokrra
kripe, piper 

Pergatitet njesoj si pasticoja me djath, po ne vend te djathit i hidhet kima

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Pastico me kima 
> 
> Per 4-5 veta: 
> makarona 400g
> gjalpe 3 luge gjelle
> qumesht 1 gote uji
> mish i grire 1 filxhan caji
> qepe 1 kokerr
> veze 2 kokrra
> ...


*LoooooooL Milaniste,kam ne plan per te hapur nje kopesht me drek,si thua do vish te te punesoje aty 

P/s me pelqejne gocat qe ne moshe fare te re fillojne te gatuajne.*

----------


## LOTI_NE_SY

milaniste pershendetje ...kam gatuar pastico  po jo me qep  dhe me mish  e mesova dhe nje pastice te re  ...po e provoj njeher   :buzeqeshje:  ...po mos me del  llazanj ....sepse ska ci stix..po ka djath te bardh  :buzeqeshje: 



.....ME TRUP NE AMERIK ....
..NE VLOR  JAM NE ENDRRA...
           ~PERDITE~

.....KUSH JE TI MORE BURRE ......

----------


## MiLaNiStE

gabi kom edhe un i ven per sekretar do vih lool 
ps. ti i ke qef gocat ne pergjithsi lol 

loti_ne_sy un e kom provu eve del sh e mir ne fakt duket pak si lasagna se un i hedh djath siper ka mo sh shije kupto :PP biles di edhe nje lloj tjeter pastico qe osht me pet byreku ate nuk e kam provu kshuqe se di sa e mir osht  :perqeshje:  po e deshe ta qis

----------


## romeoOOO

Pasticen qe boj un se bo njeri ne bote!  :ngerdheshje: 


Na fakt nuk perdor nai gramature, po se si me vjen aq mire se di !  :ngerdheshje: 

Mbase ka te boj shume dashuria me te cilen e e boj!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

ou ou se kom provu un pasticen ne fjal. uaj not???

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> gabi kom edhe un i ven per sekretar do vih lool


*Huhhhhhhhhh me pelqen,pse jo!

P/S e di ti ca pune bejn sekretaret ne pergjithsi *

----------


## romeoOOO

Po mduket se ka me ardh shefja e madhe ene ka me na bo pastico ajo mrapa!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Vallahi kam nje uri tani ne oren 5 te mengjesit qe ca te them.Po qefi ma ka te haja nje byrek me spinaq dhe ndonje got dhall te ftohte nga pas*

----------


## MiLaNiStE

gabi jojo te du sekretar per shkresa :P zevendes sekretar kom romeon looool

----------

